# Best Food For Holland Lops?



## <3HollandLops<3 (Feb 18, 2011)

I was wondering what the best food for rabbits is. 


Thanks!


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Feb 24, 2011)

hay, lots of hay. . .some goof fresh veggies and pellets. Pretty much in that order of importance. If you are wanting to know what brand of pellets is best, that is a decission you have to make, if totally unsure consult a rabbit savy vet in your area that is familiar with locally available pellets. One thing I can say for sure. Don't get a premade mix. Those are junk. Basic pellets are best and if you want, after a lot of research you can slowly add other things to the pellets, but really if this is your first rabbit I would not mess with it.


----------



## Flick (Feb 26, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/FastUpOnRabbitCare#p/u/10/-W62vZIKW4g[/ame]

and

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/FastUpOnRabbitCare#p/u/23/BADiBVowMuI[/ame]

and

http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/diet.html


----------



## avarocks (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a Holland Lop. He eats a handful of pellets twice a day (He LOVES them!), and eats hay throughout the day. I have a variety of vegetables I feed him. He likes Celery (cut up into small pieces so the string cannot do any damage), romaine lettuce, kale, parsley, carrots (as a treat every few days due to the high sugar content), cilantro (his ultimate fave). He enjoys apple pieces as a treat...actually tries to pull an apple out of the fridge, it's so funny. He enjoys the occasional strawberry as a treat and also enjoys craisins as a treat. I have so far not tried any other veggies with him at this time. He also eats dry oats in his bowl sometimes. Just plain, dry oats, and not a whole ton of them. Sometimes I take his craisins and mix it into the oats, he tries to climb the cupboard for that! Not something we do daily though just sometimes.

Sarah


----------

